# Attachments not showing in the 'Mechanicals' thread of the 'Macro' forum



## IMG_0001 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi,

Not that it is a big problem, but I'd like to mention that attachments are not visible or accessible in the 'Mechanicals' thread of the 'Macro' forum. The links appear to be broken.. I'm not having problems with any other thread I've visited. I'm viewing in Firefox 40.0.3 from a windows 8.1 machine.

Best regards,


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 4, 2015)

Forward the info to CR guy. There has been some forum issues with the server, he may have to clear a cache or some other fix. This issue with images happens occasionally, I only remember one other time in the past few years.


----------



## meywd (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah all attachments are 404


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2015)

I dropped a note to CR Guy and he replied that Sam had fixed it. Images now show for me.


----------



## meywd (Sep 6, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I dropped a note to CR Guy and he replied that Sam had fixed it. Images now show for me.



+1


----------

